# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الأستثمار فى النفايات

## سيف الدين المقبول

*الطاقة من النفاياتتحويل النفايات إلى طاقة (WTE أو توليد الطاقة من النفايات (ETW) هي . معالجة للنفايات لتوليد الطاقة في أي شكل لها - غالبا طاقة كهربائية أو طاقة حرارية.لقد وُضعت خطط على مستوى واسع لفصل القمامة وتدويرها أو تحويلها إلى سماد في معظم المدن الأوربية ، أما في المستقبل فإن نصف القمامة سيُحرق أو يُحّول إلى وقود سائل أو وقود غازي . إن استخلاص الطاقة من القمامة الصلبة هو خيار مشجع للمدن الكبيرة ، وذلك لقلة المساحات المخصصة للردم والكلفة العالية لنقل القمامة.لقد جربت تكنولوجيا حرق النفايات الصلبة وفحصت في كل من أوروباواليابان ، وكما جهزت شبكات واسعة لجمع القمامة ونقلها في معظم المدن الكبيرة لضمان تغذية مستمرة لمحارق الفضلات إذ يوجد حوالي 350 محرقة تعمل باستمرار في الوقت الحاضر في مختلف أنحاء العالم . أما في سويسرا واليابان فإن 8% من النفايات الصلبة تعامل بهذه الطريقة . وهنالك عدد من الدول الصناعية تعتبر حرق الفضلات إحدى الخطوات المهمة في إعادة الحرارة . كما أن الحرارة الناتجة عن الحرق تستخدم في التدفئة وتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية . أمَّا الرماد فيمكن أن يُستخدم في التشييد والبناء . وتتم مراقبة انبعاث الغبار ، والحوامض ، والمعادن ، والمواد العضوية من المحارق القديمة والحديثة مراقبة جيّدة في معظم مدن العالم الكبيرة.إن حرق النفايات الصلبة في عدة مناطق بريطانية يستغل لغرض إنتاج طاقة حرارية لأبنية متعددة الطوابق وبعض الأبنية العامة بما في ذلك المخازن التي يمتلكها أناس عاديون1 الترميد2 تقنيات أخرى لتحويل النفايات إلى طاقة غير الترميد3 التطورات العالمية في تولي4 انبعاثات ثاني اكسيد الكربون5 تحديد نسبة الكتلة الحيوية6 أمثلة على مصانع تحويل النفايات إلى طاقة8 الترميد:ترميد النفاياتالترميد، وهو حرق المواد العضوية كالنفايات مع استرجاع الطاقة، ويعتبر التطبيق الأكثر شيوعا لتوليد الطاقة من النفاية. كل مصانع التوليد الجديدة في دول منظمة التعاون والتنمية الاقتصاديةOECD، يجب أن تطابق معايير انبعاثات صارمة، تتضمن المعايير المطبقة على أكسيد النيتروجين (NO)، وثاني أكسيد الكبريت (SO2)، والمعادن الثقيلة والديوكسين.[1][2] لذلك، فإن مصانع الترميد الحديثة تختلف بشكل كبير عن القديمة منها، حيث أن بعضها لا يسترجع الطاقة ولا المواد. المحارق الحديثة تقلل حجم النفايات الأصلي على نحو 95 إلى 96 بالمئة، على حسب المزيج ودرجة الاستعادة للموادكالمعادن من الرماد لإعادة تدويره.[3]هناك اعتباراتٌ تخص تشغيل المحارق وتتضمن الدقائق الناعمة، والمعادن الثقيلة، وتتبُّع الديوكسين وانبعاثات الغازات الحمضية، حتى لو كانت هذه الانبعاثات مُنخفضةً نسبيًا في المحارق الحديثة. وهناك اعتباراتٌ أخرى تتضمن إدارة الرماد المتطاير السام والرماد المُتبقي في قعر المحرقة. تتطرق المُناقشاتُ الخاصة بالتعامل مع مصادر النفايات إلي الرأي القائل بأن المحارق، تدمر مصادر قيِّمة، وهنا يكونُ الخوفُ من أنهم ربما يُثّبطون - بهكذا طريقةٍ - الحوافز لتقليل النفايات وإعادة تدويرها. تلك المحارق تمتلك كفاءة كهربائية في حدود 14 إلى 28 بالمئة. بقية الطاقة يمكن أن يُستفاد منها في تسخين المقاطعة على سبيل المثال، لكن من ناحية أخرى تفقد كحرارة مضيَّعة.طريقة استخدام الترميد لتحويل النفايات المحلية الصلبة إلى طاقة هي طريقة إنتاج قديمة نسبيا. الترميد عموما يتضمن حرق الوقود الصلب المستعاد لتسخين الماء حتى الغليان والذي يشغل مولدا بخاريا يقوم بتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية لتستخدم في المنازل والتجارة. مُشكلةٌ واحدةٌ ترتبط بالنفايات المحلية الصلبة بعد تحويلها إلي رمادٍ، بُغية الحصول على طاقة كهربية، ألا وهي كمية المُلوّثات التى تنبعثُ إلى الهواء من خلال مدخنة المُسخّن، هذه المُلوّثات من المُمكن ان تكون حمضيةً. وفي ثمانينات القرن العشرين، أُفيد بأنها تُحدث ضررًا بيئيًا جسيمًا بتحويل الأمطار الطبيعية إلى أمطار حمضية. منذ ذلك الحين، جابهت الصناعةُ هذه المُشكلة عبر استعمال مجاريف كلسية ومراسب الكتروستاتية على المداخن. هذا الحجر المعدني الكلسي المُستخدم في هذه المجاريف، تتراوح قيمةُ الأس الهيدروجيني له حول العدد 8، ما يعني أنه قاعدي. عبر تمرير الدخان من خلال المجاريف الكلسية، يتعادل أي حمضٍ ربما يكونُ موجودًا في الدخان، وهو الأمر الذي يحول دون وصول هذا الحمض إلى الهواء وتلويث البيئة. طبقًا لما ذكرته صفيحة نيوريورك تايمز الأمريكية، فإن مصانع الترميد الحديثة نظيفةٌ جدًا لدرجة أن "مادة الديوكسين السامة، باتت تخرج من مدافئ المنازل ومن حفلات الشواء في الأفنية، بنسبةٍ أكبر عدة مرات من تلك تنتج عن المداخن في تلك المصانع".[4]تقنيات أخرى لتحويل النفايات إلى طاقة غير الترميد.هناك عددٌ كبيرٌ ومُتنوع من التقنيات الجديدة القادرة على انتاج الطاقة والوقود من المُخلفات دونما حاجة لاحراق النفايات بشكلٍ مُباشر. العديد من هذه التقنيات لديه القدرة على انتاج طاقة كهربية أكبر من تلك التى تنتج عن نفس الكمية من الوقود من خلال الحرق المُباشر. ويرجعُ السببُ الأساسُ في ذلك إلي انفصال المُكوّنات المُتآكلة (الرماد) عن الوقود المُحوَّل، مما يؤدي إلى درجات حرارة أعلى تنتج عن الحرق، فيما يلى على سبيل المثال: الغلايات أو المراجل، والمُولّدات التي تعمل بالغاز، ومُحرّكات الحرق الداخلي، وخلايا الوقود. بعضُ هذه الأجهزة قادرٌ على تحويل الطاقة إلى وقود سائل أو غازي بُمنتهي الكفاءة المُمكنة:التقنيات الحرارية:التغويز (وهي طريقة لانتاج غاز قابل للإحتراق، وهيدروجين، ووقود اصطناعي) ، وازالة البلمرة حراريًا (وهى عملية انتاج نفط خام اصطناعيًا، يُمكن تكريره لاحقًا)، والانحلال الحراري (وهي عملية انتاج نفط حيوي أو به قار، إلي جانب انتاج الفحم)، ثم التغويز باستخدام قوس البلازما أو ما يُطلق عليها عملية التغويز باستعمال تقنيات البلازما المعروفة اختصارًا ب(PGP)، وهى عملية (لانتاج الغاز الاصطناعي السميك والذي يشتمل على الهيدروجين وأول أكسيد الكربون، والذي يُمكن استعماله في خلايا الطاقة، أو توليد الكهرباء اللازمة لتشغيل قوس البلازما، ويُستخدم لها السليكات المُزججة وسبائك المعدن والملح والكبريت)التقنيات غير الحرارية:الهضم اللاهوائي (غاز عضوي غني بالميثان)، والتخمير (مثل الإيثانول، وحمض اللاكتيك، والهيدروجين)، والمعالجة الميكانيكية الحيوية (MBT)، المعالجة الميكانيكية الحيوية + الهضم اللاهوائي، والمعالجة الميكانيكية الحيوية MBT للوقود المشتق من القمامة.التطورات العالمية في توليد الطاقة من النفايات.خلال الفترة الممتدة من 2001 إلى 2007، ازدادت كمية الطاقة المولدة من النفايات بحوالي أربعة ملايين طن لكل سنة. قامت اليابان والصين ببناء عدة مصانع تعتمد على الصهر المباشر أو على حرق النفايات الصلبة في قاع مُميَّع. يوجد في الصين قرابة الخمسين مصنعا لتوليد الطاقة من النفايات. تُعدُ اليابان هى أكبرُ مُستخدمٍ لعلمية المُعالجة الحرارية للنفايات الصلبة المحلية بحجمٍ يُقدر ب40 مليون طن. بعضُ المصانع المُزوَدة بأحدث التقنيات، تستخدمُ تقنية التوقيد، فيما يستخدمُ البعض الآخر التقنية المُتقدمة للتخصيب الأكسيجيني. هناك أيضًا أكثرُ من مائة مصنعٍ للمُعالجة الحرارية، يستخدمون عملياتٍ جديدة] وغيرُ مألوفةٍ في هذا الصدد، من مثل الصهر المُباشر، أو عملية التسييل المعروفة باسم ابارا، أو عملية التغويز الاختياري الحراري، وعملية الانصهار. في مدينة (باتراس) في اليونان، انتهت لتوها شركةٌ يونانيةٌ من اختبار نظام أظهر كفاءةً كبيرة في هذه الصدد. هذا النظام يوّلد 25 كيلو وات من الكهرباء، و25 كيلو وات من الحرارة باستعمال المياه العادمة. في الهند، طُوِّر أول مركز للعلوم الحيوية لتقليل إنتاج الدولة للغازات المُسببة للإحتباس الحراري وكذلك تقليل الاعتمادية على الوقود الأحفوري.افتتحت مُؤسسة طاقة الوقود الحيوي بدنفر مصنعي وقود حيوي في نهر وود، NE، وفيرمونت، MN، في يوليو عام 2008. تستخدم هذه المصانع التقطير لإنتاج الإيثانول المستخدم في السيارات وفي محركات أخرى. ينقل حاليا أن كلا المصنعين يعملان بقدرة تفوق 90 بالمئة. شركة «فولكروم بيوإنرجي» الأميركية المُتحدة، والتى تقع في (بلاسنتون) في ولاية كاليفورنيا، تعمل حاليًا على انشاء مصنعٍ لانتاج الطاقة من النفايات بالقرب من مدينة (رينو) في ولاية نيفادا. من المُزمع أن يُفتتح المصنع مطلع العام 2010م، تحت اسم مصنع (سييرا) لانتاج الوقود الحيوي. تتوقع شركة «فولكروم بيوإنرجي» الأميركية المُتحدة، أن المصنع سينتج ما يقرب من 10.5 مليون جالون في العام (أي ما يُعادل 40 مليون ليتر) من غاز الإيثانول، من 90.000 طنٍ من النفايات الصلبة المحلية.تشتملُ تقنية تحويل النفايات إلي طاقةٍ، على تكنولوجيا التخمير، والتي يُمكنها أخذ الكتلة الحيوية لانتاج الميثانول، باستعمال نفاياتٍ سليلوزية أو موادٍ عضوية. في عملية التخمير تلك، يتمُ تحويل السكر الموجود في النفايات إلى ثاني أكسيد الكربون وكحول، في نفس العملية العامة التي تُستخدم لصناعة النبيذ. في الغالب تتمُ عملية التخمير في غياب الهواء. يُمكن أيضًا أداء عملية الأسترة باستخدام تقنيات تحويل النفايات إلى طاقة، ويكون الناتجُ عن هذه العملية هو الديزل الحيوي. ستعتمد تكلفة عملية الأسترة على المواد الخام المُستعملة في العملية، وبالطبع أيضًا كل العوامل الأخرى ذات الصلة، من مثل مسافة النقل وكمية الوقود الموجودة في المادة الخام وما إلى ذلك. الآن، يُمكن أن تحقق عمليتا (التغويز) و(الانحلال الحراري) كفاءةً كبيرة في التحويل الحراري (وقود إلى غاز) قد تصل إلى 75%، مع ذلك فإن الحرق التام يظل ذا قيمةٍ أعلى، إذا ما كان الحديث يدور حول كفاءة تحويل الوقود. بعض عمليات الانحلال الحراري تحتاج إلى مصدر حرارة خارجي، والذي يمكن أن يزود بواسطة عملية التغويز، مما يجعل العملية المشتركة ذاتية البقاءِ.انبعاثات ثاني اكسيد الكربون.في تقنيات توليد الطاقة من النفايات .W T E تقريبا كل محتوى الكربون الموجود في النفايات يطلق على شكل ثاني اكسيد الكربون (CO2) إلى الغلاف الجوي (عندما نأخذ في الاعتبار الاحتراق النهائي لنواتج كل من الانحلال الحراري والتغويز؛ ما عدا انتاج الفحم الحيوي للأسمد). النفايات البلدية الصلبة (MSW) تحتوي تقريبا على نفس نسبة الكربون كثاني اكسيد الكربون تحديدا (27%)، لذلك فإن معالجة طن متري واحد (أو ما يعادل 1.1 طن قصير) من النفايات البلدية الصلبة ينتج قرابة الطن (1.1 طن قصير) من ثاني اكسيد الكربون.عندما يتم دفن النفايات، طن متري واحد من النفايات البلدية الصلبة ينتج قرابة ال 62 متر مكعب (2200 قدم مكعب) من الميثان عبر التعفن اللاهوائي للأجزاء القابلة للتحلل من النفايات. هذه الكمية من الميثان لها ضعف القدرة على الاحتباس الحراري قياسا إلى طن واحد من ثاني اكسيد الكربون، والذي قد ينتج عن الاحتراق. في بعض الدول، تُجمع كمياتٌ كبيرةٌ من الغازات الناتجة عن عملية دفن النفايات، لكن يظل انبعاثُ تلك الغازات في الغلاف الجوي، والمُسببة للإحتباس الحراري، كما على سبيل في الولايات المُتحدة الأمريكية عام 1999م، ما يقربُ من 32% أعلى من كمية ثاني أكسيد الكربون، التى من المُمكن انبعاثها نتيجة عملية الحرق.يُضافُ إلى هذا، تقريبًا كلُ النفايات القابلة للتحلل، والموجودة في الكتل الحيوية. وهذا لأن أصلها حيوي. تكوّنت هذه المادة بواسطة النباتات التى تمتص غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الغلاف الجوي بشكلٍ طبيعي، إبّان الموسم الزراعي الأخير. لو أن هذه النباتات عاودت النمو، مُمتصةً أثناء نموها غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الناتج عن عملية الحرق، فإن ذلك سيؤدي إلى سحب ثاني أكسيد الكربون مرةً أخرى.مثل هذه الاعتبارات، هي السببُ الرئيس، الذي يدفع دولاً عديدة، لإدارة عملية تحويل النفايات إلى طاقة، في جزئها الخاص بالكتل الحيوية، باعتبارها مصدرًا لطاقة مُتجددة. أما بقية المواد - وتحديدً المواد البلاستيكية ومُشتقات البترول والغاز - فتُعامل أساسًا على أنها غير مُتجددة.تحديد نسبة الكتلة الحيوية.هناك العديد من الطرق المُطوّرة بواسطة مجموعة العمل رقم 343 التابعة للمُنظمة الأوروبية للتوحيد القياسي، لتحديد نسبة الكتلة الحيوية في وقود النفايات، كطريقة الوقود المُشتق من القمامة، أو الوقود الصلب المُسترجع. كان أول طريقتين وضعتهما المنظمة طبقًا للمعيار (CEN/TS 15440) هما طريقة الفرز اليدوية، وطريقة الفصل الاختياري. نُشرت مؤخرًا مُقارنة مُمنهجة ومُفصلة بين تلك الطريقتين. ولأن كلتا الطريقتين تُعانيان من بعض جوانب القصور فى تحديد نسبة الكتلة الحيوية على وجه الدقة، فقد تم تطوير طريقتان بديلتان. الطريقةُ الأولى تقوم على مبدأ التأريخ بالإشعاع الكربوني. لذا فقد نُشر تقريرٌ فنيٌ تحت معيار (CEN/TR 15591:2007) للمُظمة الأوروبية للتوحيد القياسي عام 2007م، لرسم الخطوط التوضيحية لاستخدام طريقة التأريخ بالكربون الذري ذى العدد الذري 14. ستقومُ المُنظمةُ الأوروبية للتوحيد المعياري بوضع معيار تقني لطريقة التأريخ باستخدام الكربون الذري تحت رقم (CEN/TS 15747:2008) في العام 2008م. في الولايات المُتحدة، يُوجد بالفعل طريقةُ مُشابهة لطريقة الكربون 14، تم وضعها تحت المعيار رقم D6866 من قبل الجمعية الأمريكية لاختبار المواد.الطريقة الثانية (المُسماة بطريقة التوازن) تُوّظف البيانات المُتوفرة عن مُكوّنات المواد وتُوفر الظروف المُواتية لتحويل النفايات إلى طاقة، وتحسب النتائج الأقرب للحدوث، اعتمادًا على نموذج احصائي رياضي. حاليًا تُطبق طريقة التوازن تلك في ثلاث محارق نمساوية. وبعقد مُقارنة بين الطريقتين في ثلاث محارق تعمل بشكل كامل في سويسرا، ظهر أن كلا النتيجتين جاءتا بنفس النتائج.طريقة التأريخ باستخدام الكربون الذري 14، يُمكنها بمُنتهى الدقة تحديد نسبة الكتلة الحيوية في النفايات، ويُمكنها أيضًا تحديد قيمة السعرات الحرارية في الكتلة الحيوية. يُعد تحديدُ قيمة السعرات الحرارية مُهمًا بالنسبة لبرامج الشهادات الخضراء، مثل برنامج شهادة الالتزام بالطاقة المُتجددة في المملكة المُتحدة. هذه البرامج التي تمنح شهادات كمُكفائات، تقوم بالأساس على الطاقة التى يتمُ انتاجها من الكتلة الحيوية. عديدُ الورقات البحثية، بما فيها تلك التى حكّمتها رابطة الطاقة المُتجددة في المملكة المُتحدة، والتي نُشرت مُوخرًا، أظهرت كيف أن نتيجة الكربون الذري 14، يُمكن استخدامها لحساب كمية السُعرات الحرارية في الكتلة الحيوية. نشرت سلطة أسواق الكهرباء والغاز في المملكة المتحدة (أوفجم)، بيانًا عام 2011، تقبل فيه باستخدام طريقة الكربون 14، كوسيلة لتحديد محتوي الطاقة في الكتلة الحيوية من مادة النفايات الخام، تحت ادراتها. إستطلاعهم لقياس وتجزئة الوقود (FMS) يصف المعلومات التي يبحثون عنها عندما يأخذون في الاعتبار مقترحات كهذه.أمثلة على مصانع تحويل النفايات إلى طاقة.بحسب الإتحاد الدولي للنفايات الصلبة ISWA، يوجد هناك 431 مصنعا في أوروبا لتحويل النفايات إلى طاقة (2005) و89 مصنعا في الولايات المتحدة (2004)،[5] وفي ما يلي بعض الأمثل على مصانع WtE:مصانع WTE تقوم بترميد النفاياتمصنع مُعالجة الموارد في مُقاطعة مونجومري في ديركسون، ولاية ميرلاند، في الولايات المُتحدة الأمريكية (1995م). مصنعا شبيتلو (1971م) وفلوتسرشتايج (1963م) في العاصمة النمساوية فيينا (طاقة فيينا). مصنع SYSAV في مدينة مالمو في السويد (2003 و2008م). مصنع ألجونكوين لتوليد الكهرباء، برامبون، أونتاريو، كندا. مصنع تحويل النفايات إلى طاقة في تيسايد، بالقرب من ميدلسبروه، شمال شرق انجلترا (1998م). محرقة ايدمنتون في لندن، انجلترا (1974م). مصنع برنباي لتحويل النفايات إلى طاقة، مترو فانكوفر، كندا (1988م).مصانع إنتاج الوقود السائل (المخططة أو التي تحت الإنشاء)منشأة إدمونتون لتحويل الإيثانول إلى طاقة، بمعالجة إنكرم، المغذى بالوقود الصلب المستعاد، ومن المقرر إنهاؤه في 2012، إدمنتون، ألبرت، كندا. مصنع تحويل الإيثانول إلى طاقة في مسيسيبي، بمعالجة إنكرم، المقرر إنهائه في 2013، بونتوتوك، مسيسيبي، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
مصانع تحويل النفايات إلى طاقة بواسطة تغويز البلازما
نظام القوات الجوية الأمريكية القابل للنقل لتحويل بقايا البلازما إلى طاقة (TPWES)، (تقنية Pyre Genesis)، في حقل هلبرت بولاية فلوريدا. إلى جانب المصانع الكبيرة، توجد أيضا المحارق المحلية لتوليد الطاقة من النفايات، كمصنع توليد الطاقة في ملجأ دي سارين على سبيل المثال. يعمل المصنع بواسطة غلاية التغويز المسخنة بالخشب مع محرك ستيرلنج.ملاحظات هامة :مما سبق هل نستطيع الأستفادة من هذه التقنية فى جعل العاصمة المثلثة عاصمة نظيفة وحضارية حيث اننا نعانى كثيرا كسكان من تدنى الصحة البيئية الناتجة من تراكم النفايات الصلبة وغير الصلبة وصعوبة التخلص منها بالطرق اللازمة والصحية حفاظا على صحة الانسان والحيوان فى ولاية الخرطوم او العاصمة المثلثةللاجابة على هذا السؤال نستطيع ان نوضح الحقائق التالية :1- ان هذه التقنية موجودة ومتاحة وقد قامت الشركات الكورية بتطويرها مما جعل مدينة سيول العاصمة الكورية من انظف العواصم فى شرق آسيا بعد اعتمادها على هذه التقنية الصديقة للبيئة 2- بالرغم من التكلفة التى تطلبها هذه الشركات لتنفيذ محطة واحدة متكاملة فى حدود 35مليون دولار الا ان النتائج التى تضدر عنها فهى فى غاية من الاهمية3- تستخدم المحطة المقترحة 200 طن من النفايات يوميا لتوليد ديزل نقى 2000 ليتر وكما انه تعمل ذاتيا من اشعال النفايات فى مراجل داخلية بحيث لا تحتاج لأية طاقة للتدوير او التشغيل ( تشغيل ذاتى )4- تنتج المحطة كهرباء نظيفة من الممكن استخدامها للكثير من المساكن او المصانع القريبة من المحطة 5- تنتج المحطة سمادا لأستخدامه فى الزراعة6- تنتج المحطة غاز الطهى النفايات التى يتم استخدامها :1-اكياس البلاستيك 2- النفايات الصلبة 3- النفايات غير الصلبة 4-النفايات الحيوانية الصلبة وغير الصلبة5- مخلفات المسالخ 6- مخلفات المستشفيات 7-المخلفات الزراعية 8-مخلفات الزيوت المستخدمة 9- اطارات السيارات المستعملة 10- مخلفات الأخشاب 11- كل انواع المخلفات الناتجة عن المبانى المهدمةوبذلك نعرف ونحس بأنه لو تضامنت عدة بنوك سودانية وانشأت محفظة واحدة مشاركة مع ولاية الخرطوم لأصبح هذا الحلم واقعا والشركة الكورية تستطيع ان تقدم عرضا افضلا لو تم الاتصال بها من احد ولاة الأمر خاصة ان مندوبها موجود بالسودان وهو سودانى يحمل الجنسية الأمريكية وقد جمعتنى به الصدفة للحديث عن هذا الامر وقد ابدى روحا طيبة لمناقشة هذا المشروع مع اى مسئول فى الدولة حكى احد الصحفيين السودانيين بأنه قابل شخصا غربيا فى الخارج فسأله من اين انت فرد عليه السودانى من الخرطوم فقال الاجنبى بسخرية خرطوم دى سى ففرح الصحفى واعتقد انه يقارن بين الخرطوم وواشنطن دى سى الا انه فوجأ بأن الغربى يقصد من دى سى ( ديرتى سيتى ) ولذلك يجب ان نجعل من الخرطوم عاصمة صحية ونظيفة بأمثال هذا المشروع اذا سلمت النوايا والله من وراء القصدالمراجع.1. ^"Waste incineration". Europe. October 2011. 2. ^"DIRECTIVE 2000/76/EC OF THE EUROPEAN PARLIAMENT AND OF THE COUNCILof 4 December 2000 on the incineration of waste". European Union. 4 December 2000. 3. ^Waste to Energy inDenmarkbyRam bollConsult4. ^Rosenthal, Elisabeth (12 April 2010). "Europe Finds Clean Energy in Trash, but U.S. Lags". The NewYork Times. 5. ^Energy from WasteState-of-the-Art Report, Statistics 5thEdition August 2006. International Solid Waste Association (ISWA)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فكرة رهيبة وعجيبة وغير مكلفة كثيرا

شكرا الحبيب سيف الدين المقبول

*

----------


## monzir ana

*استاذ سيف الدين المقبول ارجو مراسلتي واتساب او تلفونيا 0912447484
                        	*

----------

